# Adcc



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

2004 Olympian Rhadi Ferguson has been OFFICIALLY 

INVITED TO COMPETE at the Abu Dhabi Submission 

Wrestling World Championships being held in Long Beach, 

California in May 2005!!


----------



## Shogun (Mar 28, 2005)

Thats awesome. He basically said in a recent interveiw that he wants to show the world that BJJ black belt aroud his waist isnt a joke.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 28, 2005)

Ya he is a legtitament judo bad ***.


----------

